# Licking plastic shower curtain



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

My cat does the weirdest thing every morning, during the day and at night. She licks the plastic liner in my shower. It's not even wet and she obsessively does it. Does anyone else's cat do this?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cali is my plastic licker and the noise is like fingernails on a chalkboard to me. As soon as I put my groceries down, she's on the plastic bags like gerbils on a salt lick. My girls are blocked off from entering my shower now or I'm sure she'd lick the liner, too.


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

I don't get it but it's cute.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm not amused by it, the sound drives me nuts!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

This goes right up there with...
Screen Licking Squirrels!!


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

So I guess I'm the only one that thinks its adorable.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Augh....just like 5 minutes scratching the litter box...I mean really...I think its covered now!!!!

Marshall loves my tub. I have a hair catcher in there...he thinks its a toy


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

Mine wait until the liner is dry and then chew on it.


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah Skittles licks the shower curtain sometimes. She used to do it all the time, but now she only does it occasionally of at all.


----------



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

Blumpy710 said:


> My cat does the weirdest thing every morning, during the day and at night. She licks the plastic liner in my shower. It's not even wet and she obsessively does it. Does anyone else's cat do this?


Does she do that after someone comes out of the shower? I used to have a cat that would lick the shower curtain when it was still wet. That was cute.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't know what it is about plastic that attracts them, but there are cats who like to lick it. Some chew on it too, and that would worry me, but my plastic licker is content to just lick. She doesn't lick the shower curtain, but that's because the shower scares her. 

One of my friend's cats likes to lick photographs. 

Go figure.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Yeah our cat used to lick plastic bags and photographs too. This has reminded me that I had big plans to do things with photos once Snicker was gone.


----------



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

Yeah, one of mine does this, but the noise doesn't bother me, it is what is one the shower curtain that concerns me. Basically soap scum. So most of the time I keep the bathroom door closed.

He doesn't do this often, but, like I said - worried about licking that nasty stuff.


----------

